# Technos Alarm



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

New to me this week. Never had a mechanical alarm watch which self winds time AND alarm. AS 5008 movement fron mid 1970s is a technical bit of kit running at 28800 with day and date and sweep seconds as well. Very smooth especially on this fine track dial-seems to glide.

Alarm is louder than the memostar and the back doesnt have the little alarm pimple in it that most of the Russians do. Big heavy thing at 42x 42 with 22mm lugs.Unfortunately didnt get the original metal strap but looks good I think on forum leather.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

that's really nice. Good find :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That is very nice 

28800 a/h, Auto with manual wind, day/date & alarm :sweatdrop: :yahoo: what a caliber!!!!

Cheers Martin


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Sweet! I have its older brother.


----------

